# Purina Deer Food



## Stu (Sep 12, 2008)

I was thinking about changing feed for my deer. I have been using Golden Nuggets mix in with corn. The protein content is about 16-17%. I was thinking about changing over to Purina, their protein content is 20%. Has anyone used the Purina food?


----------



## JR1 (Sep 12, 2008)

Yes it works fine,just takes a little while for the deer to get use to it if you have been feeding them corn.I mix it together.


----------



## Thebody (Sep 12, 2008)

I fed a 50/50 blend of Purina Deer Chow and corn this year and they ate it up.


----------



## k_g_b (Sep 12, 2008)

Where do you pick up the deer chow?


----------



## polaris30144 (Sep 13, 2008)

I worked for the Georgia distributor for Purina a couple of years ago. We sold truck loads to clubs in South Georgia and Alabama. They swore by it. They mixed it also. They said it made a difference in their deer.


----------



## Stu (Sep 14, 2008)

Polaris I purchased a bag of the Purina Deer Chow and expected it to in pellets like the Golden Nuggets. It was not pellets it was elongated. I put the Purina Deer Chow in a spin feeder with the corn and I hope it works.


----------



## Robk (Sep 14, 2008)

Purina also makes Woodland Deer and Elk Supplement that is 22% Protien.  Mix it with corn til the deer take real well to it and then wean the corn out.  

Rob


----------



## dominantpredator (Sep 15, 2008)

What is the cost?


----------



## Stu (Sep 15, 2008)

I paid around $12 for a 50-pound bag of Purina Deer Chow that was 20% protein. The last time I purchased Sportsman's Golden Nuggets it was about the same price as a 50-pound bag of corn.


----------



## fountain (Sep 16, 2008)

that is too much for a marginal feed in my opinion.


----------



## mathewsdxt (Sep 16, 2008)

Purina deer chow is a good feed but there are MUCH better feeds out there.


----------



## Robk (Sep 16, 2008)

about 12 dollars for the Woodland at TSC.

Rob


----------



## JR1 (Sep 17, 2008)

Mathewsdxt, what are the better feeds? In this economy I do want to waste money.


----------



## norman64 (Sep 17, 2008)

ive got almost 30 lbs left in a bag, because the deer absolutely would not eat it in 4 different properties that I tried it on in Gwinnett county...needless to say I don't know that Ill ever buy it again since Ive found other products!!!


----------



## mathewsdxt (Sep 18, 2008)

JR1 said:


> Mathewsdxt, what are the better feeds? In this economy I do want to waste money.



You DO or DO NOT want to waiste money?  I hope you meant the later of the two.  I will be more than happy to put you on some better products.  Please allow me your phone number and we can discuss this.  

To answer your question on the public forum, Meadows Edge is a much better feed than Purina.  And, even better products than Meadows Edge exist as well.


----------



## fountain (Sep 18, 2008)

mathewsdxt said:


> You DO or DO NOT want to waiste money?  I hope you meant the later of the two.  I will be more than happy to put you on some better products.  Please allow me your phone number and we can discuss this.
> 
> To answer your question on the public forum, Meadows Edge is a much better feed than Purina.  And, even better products than Meadows Edge exist as well.





yes they do!---for less $$$$ too


----------



## hicktownboy (Sep 18, 2008)

Where does one purchase this 'Meadows Edge'?  What percent protein is it?


----------



## scanda (Oct 20, 2008)

So what are the better and cheaper feeds? Also is there anything that hogs won't like that the deer will eat?

*edit
I checked into soybeans(35-45% protein!) and it seems expensive... $18 for a 50# bag was the cheapest I found in town. The feed guy said hogs won't eat soybean, can anyone confirm?


----------



## mathewsdxt (Oct 20, 2008)

Hogs will eat soybeans and soybeans are a good feed for deer, but, they alone, don't provide a well balanced supplemental diet that some of the better feeds being milled out there today provide.


----------



## jackson1 (Dec 17, 2009)

Go to www.antlermax.com and look at the research Purina has done.  You may have to mix it with corn to start with but it's weather proof and they back their products up with research and results.  Our club is sold on it.


----------



## alphamaxhoyt (Dec 17, 2009)

jackson1 said:


> Go to www.antlermax.com and look at the research Purina has done.  You may have to mix it with corn to start with but it's weather proof and they back their products up with research and results.  Our club is sold on it.



Purina is GOOD but NOT the BEST choice...


----------



## Mossy Head 21 (Dec 18, 2009)

It seems that different products work better in different areas as one said they sell truck loads of Purina in alabama and south ga but another said it didnt work at all in Gwinnett...I live in north ga could anyone let me know what are the BEST choices since there are better choices than Purina and Golden nugget


----------



## danlnga (Dec 19, 2009)

*Deer Chow*

We have fed Purina Antler Max in Banks county with good results.  We only feed starting in Feb / March thru May though to get them thru the lean months.  We also have good food plots. This gets the does in good shape too before dropping fawns.

The only problem is that everything participates.......coons, turkeys, squirrels, etc. You will have some waste.


----------



## doerun101 (Dec 19, 2009)

mathewdxt and alphamaxhoyt pm me.  I have been feeding Godfreys and Purina deer chow with watershield for years.  If their better products out their I am interested.  Purina will work in spin feeders .  I use godfreys in bin feeders and purina in spinfeeders w/corn.


----------



## Allen Waters (Dec 21, 2009)

doerun101 said:


> mathewdxt and alphamaxhoyt pm me.  I have been feeding Godfreys and Purina deer chow with watershield for years.  If their better products out their I am interested.  Purina will work in spin feeders .  I use godfreys in bin feeders and purina in spinfeeders w/corn.



We started using Godfreys Feed last year. The deer took to it well. 

I too, would like folks to post up, if there are some better feeds for the money. I believe I was paying about 10.50 a bag for godfreys feed. AW


----------



## sps (Dec 27, 2009)

I agree with Mathewsdxt. We started years ago with the Purina systems ,but we have changed to Godfreys 17 point. It has great protein ,and the calcium and phospherus levels are pleasing also. My friends and I maintain five troughs that carry 200 pounds a piece. They are covered so it really helps with the weather.  Your deer are used to eating corn so us a mix of 25% suppl. to 75% corn. We eventually get a 50-50 ratio and the deer have reaped the benefits.


----------



## fountain (Dec 27, 2009)

everyone that feeds need to get on 100% protein feed.  wein them off the corn as rapidly as you can.  we fed record rack this year and the deer ate it as good as any other we have fed.   i am either going to feed apple valley or meadows edge this year--we have used 3 different feeds in s many years.  we have got to get one feed and stick with it.


----------



## sps (Dec 27, 2009)

The feed that we use is Godfreys feed also. That is about the price range we pay. Sometimes the Houston feed on341 will have it a little less. 
The corn is a great carbohydrate which is the first full source of energy the body uses . The second is fat. The last is protein. We will continue to use the 50-50 mix because we want our deer not to use the protein stores ,but their carbohydrate stores. This is for the doe groups also. They need carbohydrates like corn to build up energy reserves so they donot deplete the protein. Running for rut, energy for heat, lactation in does. It all requires energy. The more energy the deer have the healthier they will be. Deer need both carbohydrates, and protein.


----------



## alphamaxhoyt (Jan 7, 2010)

sps said:


> The feed that we use is Godfreys feed also. That is about the price range we pay. Sometimes the Houston feed on341 will have it a little less.
> The corn is a great carbohydrate which is the first full source of energy the body uses . The second is fat. The last is protein. We will continue to use the 50-50 mix because we want our deer not to use the protein stores ,but their carbohydrate stores. This is for the doe groups also. They need carbohydrates like corn to build up energy reserves so they donot deplete the protein. Running for rut, energy for heat, lactation in does. It all requires energy. The more energy the deer have the healthier they will be. Deer need both carbohydrates, and protein.



Make sure the feed you choose has a HIGH fat percentage.  Need at least 4% and 5-6 would be even better.
You won't find this fat percentage in many of the feeds you guys discuss on this forum and there are reasons for it.   There are only 3 protein deer feeds available in Ga. t, that I am aware of, that have 4% or higher fat percentage in the feed.  I beleive Don Willis( on this forum) has one.  I produce a feed that has this percentage, and one other feed that I am not going to mention cause I would rather Don or Myself sell you the feed , rather than the other guy who doesn't live here in Ga. 
There are many other important factors to consider when buying a "PREMIUM"or "HIGH QUALITY" deer feed as well.

I think Purina is 2% or 2.5%  but definetely not over 3%.  Still a GOOD feed but NOT the BEST.


----------



## jackson1 (Jan 11, 2010)

Stu, do your research buddy and make your own mind up.  That's what we did on our club and picked Deer Chow.  I found out with them it's not just about protein and fat but minerals etc and they do a ton of research, such as by-pass protein and they have deer liver data from all over the country.   www.antlermax.com  but there are lots of supplemental feeds out there, some better than others.  I will say we planted Tecomante Lab-Lab Plus last spring and WOW did it make a difference!! We saw more deer and bucks than ever.  The key, we believe, was not only fertilizing the land correctly but also putting milorganite around the plots to keep the deer out for a month and give the plants time to do their job.  Good luck!!


----------



## Doublethink98 (Jan 13, 2010)

Look into ADM Alliance Nutrition's Products. They are manufactured in Cordele, GA and readily available around the state. SuperDeer is their premium product that works in penned situations and in wild situations. It has a 

19.5% Protein
4% Fat
12% on fiber
1.45-1.95% Calcium
.75% Min on Phos
.60 ppm Selenium
20000 IU/lb Vit A
1500 IU/lb Vit D
60 IU/lb Vit E

Plus a yeast product called Citristim that goes into the animal's intestine and grabs bad bugs like Ecoli and Salmonella and passes them out of the animal. 

Check the product out. You would be surprised if you knew how many people in GA were feeding ADM feed. 
Good luck in your hunt for the right feed though I can tell you any nutrition for deer is better than no nutrition.


----------



## alphamaxhoyt (Jan 14, 2010)

Stu, I agree, do your research, but, to some of us on this site, research consists of reading what someone has to say about their products.  Make sure you take your research one step further and find people who have been feeding for some length of time and see what their preference is and what the results are that they have seen.  
THe ADM Super Deer feed is a superior feed to Purina!


----------



## pkp844 (Jan 14, 2010)

If you want info on the purina deerchow(antlermax), the guy to talk to is Rusty Drew (706-224-4506). He is a purina rep for ga.  He was very knowledgeable when i talked to him.


----------



## doerun101 (Jan 14, 2010)

Doublethink,  where do you get that feed in Cordele and how much?  I hunt 8 miles from there almost at the intersection of 215/257.


----------



## Doublethink98 (Jan 14, 2010)

DoeRun you can check ADM Alliance Nutrition's website for a dealer locator in that area.


----------



## Boneskull (Jan 16, 2010)

Doublethink98 said:


> DoeRun you can check ADM Alliance Nutrition's website for a dealer locator in that area.



Good Luck with that! I have sent them numerous emails and called and left messages. Have not heard a word.
Bone


----------



## Doublethink98 (Jan 16, 2010)

Boneskull said:


> Good Luck with that! I have sent them numerous emails and called and left messages. Have not heard a word.
> Bone



Pm me which dealer it is that you have been trying to get in touch with as there are many all across the state of GA. Im all the way down in Orlando FL but know the GA sales Rep well and I can have them contact you.


----------



## jackson1 (Jan 17, 2010)

pkp844 said:


> If you want info on the purina deerchow(antlermax), the guy to talk to is Rusty Drew (706-224-4506). He is a purina rep for ga.  He was very knowledgeable when i talked to him.



I have talked with this guy in the past and he knew his stuff.  Not only did he know just about Deer Chow but deer nutrition as well.  I asked him about other brands of deer feed and he was very complimentary of them but explained the research behind Purina and what makes it different.  He also talked with us about food plots and the proper fertilizing rates.  He is coming to talk to our club this month to talk about how deer nutrition is 'a complete program and not just putting feed in feeders'.  It should be interesting and I'll let ya'll know how it went.


----------



## EastALHunter (Jan 17, 2010)

*I've started to work with several of the top 20....*

breeders in the country including one in the Midwest that is probably the #1 breeder in the country and an up and comer from Pennsylvania now in the top 20 and not a single one of them use a "big name" deer feed.   Almost all of the top breeders in the country use a feed made at smaller custom mills.  That in a nutshell should tell anyone a lot about quality.  These guys have deer worth $30,000 - $200,000 each.

The top 3 bucks grown in the the state of Texas all use Lyssey & Eckels feeds and I spent a little time with Ronnie Eckels and came away impressed.  I learned a lot from a gentleman that worked for Purina for 26 years in the midwest and left to make his own feed - before doing some research on a particular ingredient with Lyssey & Eckels that changed their antler development performance.  He certainly had many interesting things to say and I appreciated him turning me on to that ingredient.

Mass produced feeds do not have the flexibility of smaller feed companies.  Google "least cost formulation" and read up on it and educate yourself.  Feed manufacturing is not black magic.  I teach my clients about what is going into their feed and why it's going in there.  Black magic keeps people in the dark.


----------



## jimmystriton (Jan 21, 2010)

Check out the lint river mills deer products. They have all the nutirients........protien which is great but deer need more than just protien to grow good horns.......FRM have different protiens... I have not tried them yet as i am waitingon the feed store to get some in.... I have purina out right now and the deer seem to eat around it to get to the corn???????


----------



## fountain (Jan 21, 2010)

a majority of the feeds mentioned are good feeds.  others may have more "high" end ingrediants, jacking up the price.  i honestly doubt that you can tell one feed from the other by looking at the deer eating it.  i have not bee able to yet, honestly, i have not even really seen any difference at all over the last 3 years.
the only one that can tell a difference is the deer, and i still dont think there is that much of a difference from one feed to the next.
most all of them are in the $11 price range give or take depending on the time and market price on ingrediants.
i am sure there will be someone here shortly that will say " i have seen a huge difference going from **** brand to *** brand."  we have not, and i have checked with other land owners that have been feeding 15+ years or more and the deer they are killing are not that impressive for the money put into it.  ifeeding 3 tons a week gets expensive fast and the results i see are marginal.
this is my opinion and observations i have seen and heard from the landowners.


----------



## kyhunter (Jan 21, 2010)

money= big deer!      That is my conclusion on all of the research I have done.  A bunch of money!


----------



## EastALHunter (Jan 22, 2010)

*New article from LA...*



fountain said:


> a majority of the feeds mentioned are good feeds.  others may have more "high" end ingrediants, jacking up the price.  i honestly doubt that you can tell one feed from the other by looking at the deer eating it.  i have not bee able to yet, honestly, i have not even really seen any difference at all over the last 3 years.
> the only one that can tell a difference is the deer, and i still dont think there is that much of a difference from one feed to the next.
> most all of them are in the $11 price range give or take depending on the time and market price on ingrediants.
> i am sure there will be someone here shortly that will say " i have seen a huge difference going from **** brand to *** brand."  we have not, and i have checked with other land owners that have been feeding 15+ years or more and the deer they are killing are not that impressive for the money put into it.  ifeeding 3 tons a week gets expensive fast and the results i see are marginal.
> this is my opinion and observations i have seen and heard from the landowners.



http://www.louisianasportsman.com/details.php?id=2030

Also attached some pics of bucks from central AL (one kill) from deer that have been on a feeding program for the first time this year.


----------



## fountain (Jan 23, 2010)

genes my man, genes.


----------



## EastALHunter (Jan 23, 2010)

*Look in the Pope and Young book....*



fountain said:


> genes my man, genes.



very few from Central AL.  The mature deer average around 115 inches.   Both of those deer are 3.5-4.5 and 140+ inches gross.  It's a combination of great food plots and supplemental feed.


----------



## alphamaxhoyt (Jan 23, 2010)

fountain said:


> genes my man, genes.



Feed is a VERY important part of the puzzle but, not the only part of the puzzle that it takes to grow healthier, larger antlered animals.  

The introduction and consistent feeding of a QUALITY feed can and will help your animals reach new levels of growth both in body size and antler size.  I have too many managemant programs in place now with very good records being kept to not recognize the importance of a QUALITY feed being a major factor in size developement of whitetail deer  in GA.


----------



## fountain (Jan 24, 2010)

im not saying that isnt true, but what i have seen here, the results are marginal.  maybe its the feed they are using--they both use the same one.  i have been watching one particular 8pt for 2 yrs on the trough.  i had pics of him in 08 in august and 09 within days of a year--you cant tell one difference in him.  i have the sheds from last year and the head is is a friends freezer right now.  maybe he was not destined to be "touched" by the feed as some do i dont know.
genes and age would seem to play a larger role to me with feed being the icing on the cake to help "supplement" them.
when most are feeding and watch the same deer over a couple growing seasons they get hyped and say that the feed is really helping, when all i see is what i would call "age growth"--young deer getting bigger with age.
i am all for feeding--not bashing it.  i have looked at several feeds--with only one showing really good results in pics, but not over a period of time with several seasons of watching--but still dern good pics.  i am still going to contiue to feed on my place simple caus the possibilities are there and i want to help the herd as much as i can where i hunt and supplemental feeding is a part of it.  i am just still not convinced that one feed is far superior to the other--that is all i am saying here.  the ingrediants on a majority are all pretty close within a pecent or two, although when you get 28-30% protein +, i am sure it changes.


----------



## doerun101 (Jan 24, 2010)

I have spoken with alphamax and he has alot of good info that most hunters do not. Unless you are like me and others that do their homework and actually believe that a deer  has the genes to be a 145, you want him to be 145.  You have to do everything you can to get him their.  Some deer may only have genes to be 125 but you want him to get their.  Browse alone cannot do that and marginal food plots cannot either.  Plus the big warehouse feed are doing okay but they are helping to say maintain what the deer have and add some inches.  but guys on here are right when saying protein is only part of the equation.  Alpha and Eastal are probably the two most knowledgeable on the board.  You are right about the warehouse deer food but their is feed out their specially formulated that is way better.  Get in touch with those two and they can steer you in the right direction.


----------



## fishingtiger (Jan 26, 2010)

alphamaxhoyt said:


> Feed is a VERY important part of the puzzle but, not the only part of the puzzle that it takes to grow healthier, larger antlered animals.
> 
> The introduction and consistent feeding of a QUALITY feed can and will help your animals reach new levels of growth both in body size and antler size.  I have too many managemant programs in place now with very good records being kept to not recognize the importance of a QUALITY feed being a major factor in size developement of whitetail deer  in GA.



Alpha,
Can you pm me about the product you offer? 

Thanks!


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 27, 2010)

EastALHunter said:


> http://www.louisianasportsman.com/details.php?id=2030
> 
> Also attached some pics of bucks from central AL (one kill) from deer that have been on a feeding program for the first time this year.



i do not believe that you could tell a big difference in deer (antler growth), from just 1 year of being on a program.


----------



## ccookou812 (Jan 27, 2010)

We started out feeding Godfreys 6 years ago. switched to Meadows Edge 2 years ago. After 2 years the average weight is up on all of our deer as far as antler growth we now have a lot of small 8 points on the property. This feed is the same thing Vic Lester uses just down the road from us at Dickson Plantation.


----------



## EastALHunter (Jan 27, 2010)

*Rex....*



rex upshaw said:


> i do not believe that you could tell a big difference in deer (antler growth), from just 1 year of being on a program.



A lot depends on what type of nutrition was available prior.  I provided feed to a place near Fountain (who posted above) who never had taken a deer in the 130's and they've owned it in the family for over 20 years.  Planted 30-40 acres of food plots during many of those years.  Their deer had very short brow tines even on mature deer.  Went on my feed in spring 2008 and took two deer in the 140's off that place and all of their bucks grew brow tines.  I've got many examples after 1 year.  Some places take longer.

IMO, the reason they jumped up in one year was because they had never sustained any protein during the summer - their IC peas and soybeans got ate down in the spring early every time they tried to plant.  When they provided a great source of protein throughout the antler development season, they saw the results.

Does that happen everywhere?  No.  But you will see more kickers and mass in many places if you feed a good feed and provide the quantity of feed needed to get the results.  Are there absolutes in EVERY situation?  No.  But I see a 90%+ success rate.  Some issues that limit results are 1) Halfway feeding 2) Not enough nutrition even with feeding and 3) Genetics as Fountain mentioned.  However, those other properties he mentioned feeding other feeds were within several miles of this particular property.  Why are they not getting the results?  I don't know - they have chose to work with other feed companies.  I not only approach feed but also proper food plot forages and precision fertilization down to the micronutrient level.


----------



## Doublethink98 (Jan 28, 2010)

EastALHunter said:


> A lot depends on what type of nutrition was available prior.  I provided feed to a place near Fountain (who posted above) who never had taken a deer in the 130's and they've owned it in the family for over 20 years.  Planted 30-40 acres of food plots during many of those years.  Their deer had very short brow tines even on mature deer.  Went on my feed in spring 2008 and took two deer in the 140's off that place and all of their bucks grew brow tines.  I've got many examples after 1 year.  Some places take longer.
> 
> IMO, the reason they jumped up in one year was because they had never sustained any protein during the summer - their IC peas and soybeans got ate down in the spring early every time they tried to plant.  When they provided a great source of protein throughout the antler development season, they saw the results.
> 
> Does that happen everywhere?  No.  But you will see more kickers and mass in many places if you feed a good feed and provide the quantity of feed needed to get the results.  Are there absolutes in EVERY situation?  No.  But I see a 90%+ success rate.  Some issues that limit results are 1) Halfway feeding 2) Not enough nutrition even with feeding and 3) Genetics as Fountain mentioned.  However, those other properties he mentioned feeding other feeds were within several miles of this particular property.  Why are they not getting the results?  I don't know - they have chose to work with other feed companies.  I not only approach feed but also proper food plot forages and precision fertilization down to the micronutrient level.




EastAl, if you dont mind me asking what feed are you providing?


----------



## sps (Jan 28, 2010)

Hunting in Macon Co. I can say that the hogs around here will eat soybeans. Now I donot know about the hogs dietary needs in other places.


----------



## sps (Jan 28, 2010)

I have been feeding Godfreys for years now. I have not heard of the Meadows Edge until this. I love my deer, and in the famous words of Paul Bear Bryant I do not mind change I like to win to much. I am pleased with the results of Godfreys , but I can try something new if I know the difference. I would like for someone to help me find out about the product. I wish I could figure how to post pictures on this site. I can show a difference between deer that has been on a supplemetal program, and the ones that have not. I have hunted in Macon County for many years . 3500 acres with about 1200 acres in agriculture fields. Thats just on our property. There is about 5000-6000 acers around us that is always in peanuts, soybeans, corn, and cotton. Even with all this the difference between the body weight, antler development, and overall health of the deer has changed from the mid-90 till now.
I am sorry for rambling. Could somone help me with finding out about Meadows Edge.


----------



## EastALHunter (Jan 28, 2010)

*Antler Boost...*



Doublethink98 said:


> EastAl, if you dont mind me asking what feed are you providing?



Check us out in GON/AON ads this month.  The big 10 in that ad from East Central AL was taken by a 16-year old last week.  Don't know score yet but hopefully mid 150's.  Got a cool drop kicker off his brow tine - but it was broke off when the deer was killed.


----------



## 308fan (May 14, 2012)

tagged


----------



## gacracker67 (May 14, 2012)

Thanks......Good Info. Should be a Sticky


----------



## mossyhorn (May 15, 2012)

At our club Mass Rack we had a doe that had twin buck fawns in 07 and we thought we would test our supplementary food program. On one fawn we fed him our protein pellets and our mineral blocks. This buck fed in the food plots that were covered in white clover and soybeans. Meanwhile, his twin was fed occasionally plain corn but pretty much was left to natural browse as his nutritional program. This was done for 4 years and last year we decided to harvest our test subjects. Results:  the protein buck weighed in at 205 live weight with 9 Pts scored 123 3/8   The browse buck tipped scales at 225 live weight and scored  144 1/8.  Conclusion: who the heck knows on free roaming deer in GA.         Lol sorry could not resist


----------



## GDAWG84 (May 15, 2012)

mossyhorn said:


> At our club Mass Rack we had a doe that had twin buck fawns in 07 and we thought we would test our supplementary food program. On one fawn we fed him our protein pellets and our mineral blocks. This buck fed in the food plots that were covered in white clover and soybeans. Meanwhile, his twin was fed occasionally plain corn but pretty much was left to natural browse as his nutritional program. This was done for 4 years and last year we decided to harvest our test subjects. Results:  the protein buck weighed in at 205 live weight with 9 Pts scored 123 3/8   The browse buck tipped scales at 225 live weight and scored  144 1/8.  Conclusion: who the heck knows on free roaming deer in GA.         Lol sorry could not resist



Just curiosity on my part, but how did you manage to segregate the two fawns if they were free ranging? How did you manage to prevent the one buck from feeding on the quality forage w/o penning him?


----------



## mossyhorn (May 17, 2012)

I was stretching the truth


----------



## bandit819 (Jun 6, 2013)

pm sent


----------



## Core Lokt (Jun 7, 2013)

Dad's friend feeds PDC mixed with a mineral for goats/sheep year round in Stewart Co. he also ferts the natural growth and oak trees with chicken litter.


----------

